

Ask HN: A freemium seeder website?  - chegra

I have this thought about creating a freemium seeder website.<p>Developers have the problem of how to seed their applications with resorting to under hand tactics.<p>Early adopters have the problem of finding new and interesting stuff, quick and easy.<p>The early adopters can select any categories that they want to hear about a new app from.<p>While someone who wants their app seeded for free would only select one category.<p>While some who pays a small flat fee [$4.99, just calling a figure] can select an arbitrary amount of categories.<p>The fee is mainly to cover the cost of the servers, grow the userbase of the adopters and to ensure that the person is serious.[It would be a side project, currently working on www.timeline-x.com]<p>Also, we would encourage the users to enter freebies they would be giving their users if they signup.<p>At the end of the day each early adopter gets a list of sites waiting to be seeded based on the categories they selected.<p>Would any one be interested in using/paying something like this?
======
scrrr
I like HN because I can learn about people's startups, often while they are
still in development. But there's also other interesting stories here (like
"Ask HN" or news stories from science and programming areas) that I enjoy.

I don't know if I'd be such a fan if it was only the former and your proposed
site seems to be just that?

~~~
chegra
The site is intended to go along with the activities that happen here. I was
planning to name it HNSeeder. Alot of developers have the problem of finding
an audience for their product, and I'm not just talking seeding from HN alone,
I'm thinking about different demographics and location. So, it's more of a
complementary not a competition. Since, I haven't gotten any feedback from it,
I will probably build it and put it on github for anyone who wants a chance to
run it.

